# Semi rigid ducting



## NickDReed (7 Nov 2021)

Does anyone have any experience using this sort of thing within their dust extraction?









Semi-rigid Uninsulated Flexible Ducting - 3m Length


Diameter Range : 80 - 400mm (Internal measurement) Supplied as a compressed length - Ducting can maintain its shape up to 1m. Application: Ideally suited for extraction of warmer materials such as fumes.




www.dustspares.co.uk





This sort of thing, would be interested to know if anyone has had any success or failures with it. 

Regards 

Nick


----------



## Inspector (7 Nov 2021)

Like the corrugations in flex hose it has lots of internal drag. Flex has 3 times the drag of smooth pipe. You wouldn't want to use much especially if your DC is only a horse or two. The only time I ever used any was to connect a 3hp 4 bagger with 6"/150mm to the house furnace ducting. Used it to suck up the dust that I was blowing loose using compressed air. Cold return first and then the hot ducts. It's pretty fragile and gets dented and creased easily. It never got blocked so don't know if it would collapse. 

Pete


----------



## Misterdog (7 Nov 2021)

The wire wound PU or PVC stuff is fine, used it for years.



https://www.ducting-express.co.uk/category/flexible-ducting/anti-static-pu-flexible-ducting/medium-duty-anti-static-pu-flexible-ducting



A 3M length of 4x2 would soon render that aluminium ducting flat and useless though.


----------



## KevinLycett (8 Nov 2021)

I use a 2.5m length for floor cleanups, bench tops and my table saw. It works fine with my camvac. So good I’ve never bothered setting up any permanent smooth tubing.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (8 Nov 2021)

I had some of that semi-rigid stuff for the last run to my bandsaw - it was rubbish. Visibly contracted under pressure. I took it out and did it with spiral steel instead. From this:







To this:






The semi-rigid stuff can't be used as a flexible hose, and isn't as good as spiral or smooth for permanent installations. The only place it might work is in fixed installations where rigid is impossible/very hard to run.


----------



## quintain (8 Nov 2021)

I used 4" (100mm) rigid brown plastic sewer piping, left overs from other work, for most of my extraction runs. I use small amounts of 4" & 3" plastic spiral flexible for awkward bends.


----------

